# Lets Save FAF



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

Lets "sign" a petition to save FAF


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

*starts a riot*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

ben909 said:


> *starts a riot*


keep it peaceful.....


----------



## Deleted member 162818 (Dec 16, 2022)

I wish it was that simple, but unfortunately if the owners don't want to flip the bill anymore, that's it. There are lots of other avenues, and you don't have to loose touch with people, start some DMs and ask for emails, Discords and Twitters etc.


----------



## Kyrick (Dec 16, 2022)

I used to use Discord but always end up going back to the forums.
I've met a few people on here and joined a handful of Discord servers but with so many posts, it's hard to stay in one server. The Forums feel more close-knit and you can stumble onto any kind of discussion on here


----------



## Deleted member 160950 (Dec 16, 2022)

Save the Fur Affinity Forums
Fur Affinity Forums is how I became a full furry, if it dies, I'll most likely end up falling out of the furry community for good.
So let's go save our precious beloved Fur Affinity Forums.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

CeriseVixelle said:


> I wish it was that simple, but unfortunately if the owners don't want to flip the bill anymore, that's it. There are lots of other avenues, and you don't have to loose touch with people, start some DMs and ask for emails, Discords and Twitters etc.


Imagine not having socials q-q I got Zoom Chat, Email, YT, etc


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 16, 2022)

The boat sank get over it.. was a shirt in the 90s.. shot themselves in the foot


----------



## DragonTalon (Dec 16, 2022)

Discord is no substitute for forums.  You can't replace forums with a chat room, they serve completely different purposes.
Even a subreddit would be far better than Discord for having actual discussions, and even that is a poor format compared to a basic forum. 
A sad day.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

DragonTalon said:


> Discord is no substitute for forums.  You can't replace forums with a chat room, they serve completely different purposes.
> Even a subreddit would be far better than Discord for having actual discussions, and even that is a poor format compared to a basic forum.
> A sad day.


Well Said!!!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 16, 2022)

Wow, just because of more modern things like discord group chats, instead of logging in when you please and checking your notifs you’ll be getting pinged every 5 seconds. I hate when more modern things replace what we’re used to. Whenever something new comes along, it doesn’t take much time for the thing before it to become obsolete. Take family video for example. I loved going there and renting movies and games for all occasions, but now with “fire tv” it’s out of business, sadly. Or when a new console comes out, the console before it becomes obsolete pretty quick. I remember having a wii until about 2017, seeing all these new games come out for the “wii u” and eventually I was forced to get a ps4 just to stay in relevance since the Wii was never gonna be popular again. Now with the ps5 out, the ps4 is becoming irrelevant. I keep seeing new games that look really cool coming out next year and seeing “ps5” but no “ps4” on the displaying wich console it’ll be played on with. And I see that most of the time things like this are an improvement, but this is a big downgrade. It took a lot of time to build this place, and now we’re just gonna build a new discord server after tearing this down? Do you KNOW how much effort you have to put in a server for it to even be functional? I owned a server myself for a while, and it took HOURS of SKILLED friends to get it up and running, and what with the recent drop of mod staff here, it’s not going to go well. This is a major risk and major mistake on FA’s part, and how will we get used to the new colors? Im used to the cheery red, orange, white and blue of the forums, and now it just all goes black like the inside of the people in charge of FA’s heads. 
I should stop now, or my writing ass will be here all day. This said, this is just a FRACTION of all the complaints I have, and there’s much more coming from others who might have more time on their hands.


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> Do you KNOW how much effort you have to put in a server for it to even be functional? I owned a server myself for a while, and it took HOURS of SKILLED friends to get it up and running, and what with the recent drop of mod staff here, it’s not going to go well. This is a major risk and major mistake on FA’s part, and how will we get used to the new colors? Im used to the cheery red, orange, white and blue of the forums, and now it just all goes black like the inside of the people in charge of FA’s heads.


Yes, I've been a Discord administrator for _years_.  Flamingo and I are 2 of many staff members.  Just most didn't want to moderate the forum, so they're not here.  And honestly, we didn't need that many for it anyway.

Right now we've got 10+ moderators for Discord, and will expand that team should we need to.  We also have bots that help us keep things under wraps.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 16, 2022)

Another A for effort but I'm sure things like this are decided WAY in advance.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Another A for effort but I'm sure things like this are decided WAY in advance.


if you cant save it... start your own *cough cough*


----------

